# Clan for Jak X Fans



## McMurphy (Jul 11, 2007)

I just wanted interested parties to know that I have set up a Jak X clan entitled "*Gunslingers*" based out of the Chronicles and ProGamerForums communities.  Hopefully, you will find players I am enlisting on the Jak server part of the roster.

If anyone is available to set up and lead the UK form of a Chronicles/ProGamerForums Clan for Jak X, please let me know.


----------

